# How To Put Bands On The Pickle Fork Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, this is how I do it.

http://youtu.be/8hsGefVDJl8


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

great


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Informative. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

nice PFS you have there


----------

